# DISH Launches Local Stations in High Definition in Los Angeles via Satellite



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DISH Network Launches Local TV Stations in High Definition in Los Angeles via Satellite; DISH Network Introduces Nation's Largest Package of HD Channels

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Feb. 2, 2006--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NasdaqISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today it will launch local high definition TV channels via its satellite TV service to customers in Los Angeles and the surrounding counties. The following local TV channels will be available: ABC Ch. 7 (KABC), CBS Ch. 2 (KCBS), NBC Ch. 4 (KNBC) and FOX Ch. 11 (KTTV).

With the addition of HD locals in Los Angeles, customers can now watch Desperate Housewives on ABC, CSI on CBS, American Idol on Fox and the 2006 Winter Olympics on NBC, all in breath-taking high definition. Plus, DISH Network is offering its Los Angeles area customers Super Bowl XL in stunning HD on Sunday, Feb. 5.

Customers in Los Angeles who sign up for any of the new DishHD(TM) packages can take advantage of more than 1,700 hours of HD programming every week, including their local HD broadcasts. Cable companies, with a national average of just 10 HD channels, cannot come close to the robust lineup of DishHD. As an added bonus, new customers who sign up for DishHD through a local RadioShack retailer before Feb. 28 are eligible for next-day installation.

"The current migration toward high definition television is similar to the transition television viewers experienced when switching from black-and-white to color, and DISH Network is poised to be the HD provider of choice by delivering the most HD content available in Los Angeles," said Michael Neuman, president of EchoStar. "DISH Network is providing 'Better TV for all,' giving TV viewers in Los Angeles their local news, weather and sports as well as prime time TV in spectacular high definition."

DISH Network offers local channels via satellite to Los Angeles area customers in eight Los Angeles counties, including: Inyo, the eastern part of Kern, Los Angeles, Orange, areas in Riverside, San Bernardino and Ventura.

With up to four different programming packages to choose from, DishHD customers can find an option that best fits their viewing needs. For as little as $49.99 a month, customers can access the entire DishHD lineup and get more than 70 all-digital standard definition channels and more than 23 high definition channels. Customers can add local channels in both high definition and standard definition for just $5 a month.

DISH Network is expanding its HD channel lineup in 2006 by adding five new original VOOM HD channels -- bringing the total VOOM channels to 15 -- as well as other new HD networks, including ESPN2 HD and Universal HD. In addition, DISH Network will launch high definition local channels through its satellite service in up to 50 markets in 2006, starting with Los Angeles today and reaching more than 50 percent of U.S. TV households with local HD channels by year end.

To make this possible, DISH Network will begin transmitting newly added HD channels in MPEG4, a signal compression standard developed by MPEG (Moving Picture Experts Group). MPEG4 allows DISH Network to maximize the bandwidth available on its satellites and offer the most robust lineup of HD channels in the nation.

DISH Network also introduced a new series of satellite receivers that combine MPEG4 and MPEG2 signal capability. The cutting-edge ViP Series combines state-of-the-art imaging technology with life-like Dolby(R) Digital 5.1 surround sound for the best picture and sound quality available. Existing customers with MPEG2 equipment, such as the DISH Player DVR 942, will continue to receive all their current content and will need to upgrade to a ViP Series receiver to receive the new HD channels. DISH Network will offer a convenient upgrade package for existing customers who want to expand their HD lineup to include the new channels.

The ViP211(TM) HD satellite receiver, the first model in the ViP series that supports both MPEG4 and MPEG2, is available through DISH Network for only $49.99 for new lease customers.

Consumers can call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) or visit www.DISHNetwork.com for more information about DishHD and DISH Network.

For downloadable, print quality images of DISH Network equipment, installations or the DISH Network logo, visit www.dishnetwork.com/press.

About EchoStar

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NasdaqISH) serves more than 12 million satellite TV customers through its DISH Network(TM), the fastest growing U.S. provider of advanced digital television services in the last five years. DISH Network offers hundreds of video and audio channels, Interactive TV, HDTV, sports and international programming, together with professional installation and 24-hour customer service. Visit EchoStar's DISH Network at www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

MEDIA ALERT -- DISH Network will host a special press demonstration of the new DishHD channels, as well as the Los Angeles local HD channels on Thursday, Feb. 2, from 11 a.m. to 1 p.m. at the Sears retail outlet in Torrance, Calif. (Del Amo Fashion Center, 2210 Hawthorne Blvd.). For more information or directions, please call Mark Cicero at 720-514-5065.

CONTACT: EchoStar Communications Corporation
Mark Cicero, 720-514-5351 (Media Contact)
[email protected]

SOURCE: EchoStar Communications Corporation


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

I saw somewhere Pike Cty PA would be included ,I am served by Wilkes Barre, PA (locals) Will I get the HD locals ? If I can I might change my mind about upgrading my 942.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

johnnyd1023 said:


> I saw somewhere Pike Cty PA would be included ,I am served by Wilkes Barre, PA (locals) Will I get the HD locals ? If I can I might change my mind about upgrading my 942.


Only county in PA is Pike County.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52039


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

JohnH said:


> Only county in PA is Pike County.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52039


OK , Thanks.

No reason to waste my money on a upgrade !


----------



## hrr101 (Jan 31, 2006)

Are the local HD channels the same numbers or do they have different numbers like 94xx?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

hrr101 said:


> Are the local HD channels the same numbers or do they have different numbers like 94xx?


63XX


----------

